# Can an inline charcoal



## MFMc (Apr 21, 2021)

...filter be outside the grow room (After the exhaust fan)?


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

The filter needs to be inside your room.  The fan can be outside or inside.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2021)

While it isn't ideal, with 600 watt high pressure sodium in a cool fixture I sucked the air through the fixture, out the top and down to the floor blowing into the can. It was a Vivosun 6 inch. They said it would work that way..

That said, moving it off the floor and the fan from on top to inside the tent worked much better. Cooling aspect much improved, and a decrease in noise as well. 

On the other tent I needed maximum height and space, so moved it to outside. It de smelled pretty good, but cooling wasn't efficient and noise was much worse.

I believe the instructions said to not put the cloth pre filter on the outside, but rolled up inside when used in this fashion. I did not, just installed it without pre filter.

Bubba


----------



## BigJer (Apr 22, 2021)

As long as your expelling the air from the tent into the filter why wouldn't that work?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 22, 2021)

In terms of de smelling it was ok. The instructions said ok, I just found it all worked better inside.

Shorter venting for one thing is always easier to blow or draw air through, that may explain some of the cooling improvements. For sure it was louder with all outside. Also, although I had filter on foam pad on floor with fan blowing right in the top. The vibration made a slight drone noise that was eliminated moving filter and fan inside. Both were suspended with bungy cords.

Set it up and try. If noise and cooling aren't a problem it might work for you.

Bubba


----------



## MFMc (Apr 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> In terms of de smelling it was ok. The instructions said ok, I just found it all worked better inside.
> 
> Shorter venting for one thing is always easier to blow or draw air through, that may explain some of the cooling improvements. For sure it was louder with all outside. Also, although I had filter on foam pad on floor with fan blowing right in the top. The vibration made a slight drone noise that was eliminated moving filter and fan inside. Both were suspended with bungy cords.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response Bubba, it’s all good information.


----------

